# Unknown drywall texture



## Slipstock (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello,

Preface this by saying that I’m a DIY’er and not a pro, so if this question is not appropriate for the pro forum then feel free to remove. I recently purchased a home that has a drywall texture that I’m not familiar with. Since the previous owner decided to use liquid nails to attach a shelf to the living room wall (the more live in this house, the more I come to hate the previous owner), I am now in need of patching. The texture has no obvious signs of being sprayed since there’s no well defined “blobs”, but that might be because it was worked post spray. Using scrap drywall, I have tried various techniques but can’t seem to match it. It’s so fine that it’s barely perceptible unless you look closely. If anyone knows what this texture is and how it’s applied, I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I've seen something similar many years ago, and they made it by mixing a bit of all purpose mud with the paint and rolling it with a 3/8s nap roller sleeve. Don't know if this was the correct practice or not, but it seemed something similar. let's see what other people say 😬


----------



## Slipstock (Jan 24, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> I've seen something similar many years ago, and they made it by mixing a bit of all purpose mud with the paint and rolling it with a 3/8s nap roller sleeve. Don't know if this was the correct practice or not, but it seemed something similar. let's see what other people say 😬


That would make sense. It looks too uniform to be sprayed. I was trying to match it with spray on orange peel in a can. If you put it on thick enough and then get rid of obvious definition by lightly sanding then you can get something that will fool people from a distance, but is obviously not a match when you look close. I tried a couple of different roller techniques also, but those came out worse. Didn’t think about it actually being mixed with the paint. I might give that a go and see what happens.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Do yourself a favor, and do small batches! Again I've seen someone make this mistake and they ruined a $200 5 gallon bucket of paint 😩


----------



## Slipstock (Jan 24, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> Do yourself a favor, and do small batches! Again I've seen someone make this mistake and they ruined a $200 5 gallon bucket of paint 😩


For sure. I’ve been experimenting on scrap drywall. Not sure what the paint/mud ratio would be or how wet the mud needs to be, so there‘s a lot of touch and feel there it seems.


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

Maybe I can't see what your texture looks like but I've been doing this for over 30 years and it looks like a ordinary orangepeel to me. Hi air with texture pretty thin. With maybe a couple of coats of paint over the top


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

If you really want to match it buy my equipment Trailer towed spray force 300 gallon . A bit big for patchwork but will do wonderful job to track of homes or commercial building real fast. Binks texture gun with dual stainless steel tanks


----------

